# what is the best dry food for piggies?



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

hi, im thinking of rescuing some piggies and i was just wondering what is the best type of dry food muesli or nugget ? what do you guys feed yours?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I would really recommend steering clear of any muesli type guinea food as they are known to be very selective eaters and will just pick out all the sweet parts and leave most of the rest. 

The most popular food on the market for piggies is the Burgess Excel nuggets, and I have to say ours are thriving on them. We've also used harringtons nuggets and supreme selective nuggets in the past, and both are also good 

The main thing to remember with piggies is most of their diet is actually made up of hay (which should be constant) 


ETA: Also, if you aren't sure what to go for it's worth emailing the companies. We got a sample bag sent of the supreme selective guinea pig food after emailing them, and money off the burgess food after emailing them. It's worth a shot and just explain why you'd like to try their food and who it's for


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's worth taking a gander on this forum https://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk
It's got advice on everything guinea pig and threads that advise good and bad fresh veggies/fruit and salads.
As mickey says hay should makeup most of there diet which is 80% hay and a good quality one at that! the greener the better. 15% veggies/salads/fruit and 5% nuggets.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you so much.I will take a look


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Burgess excel nuggets are good quality, reasonably priced and easily accessible (they also seem very popular!). Mine eat them happily, both types (the original and the blackcurrant and oregano ones too), but as already stated, they should only make up a tiny proportion of their diet. If they're eating sufficient levels of hay and a good mixed variety of fresh veg, you don't even *need* to feed a dry food. Mine get a small amount scattered across their hay every few days.

If you're getting rescue piggies (which I totally recommend! So many looking for homes right now - I have 7  ), find out what they're already eating as a diet change should be done gradually.

Do you know your local rescue centres? I can point you in the direction of a good rescue locator if not


----------

